# Cheap source of theraband gold?



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I ordered a HTS; its in the mail coming. I'm looking for a cheap source of TBG to band it with. Can someone recommend a source to me? I'll appreciate!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

ebay works for some, i've used amazon. it can be purchased in rolls of any strength/color(exercise band material). Not sure about things in Niarobi, but if you have a local medical supply house look there as well. :wave:


----------



## Mr. Johnson (Dec 11, 2013)

I got mine free from physical therapy.. Happy Holidays..


----------

